# Best Xbox360/PS3 title of the current season.



## yield (Nov 21, 2009)

So selfish reason for posting this. I may be getting a new game this Xmas so thought I'd ask what you think is the best from the current crop? Included Left 4 Dead 2 even though I have a ps3. Uncharted 2 is, of course, ps3 only.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

yield said:


> *So selfish reason for posting this.* I may be getting a new games this Xmas so thought I'd ask what you think is the best from the current crop? Included Left 4 Dead 2 even though I have a ps3. Uncharted 2 is, of course, ps3 only.



Not really,i'm interested in this as well 

Might go for Assassins Creed 2.


----------



## yield (Nov 21, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Might go for Assassins Creed 2.



It looks really good. Got to admit I'm thinking maybe that or Borderlands...


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

i reckon im going for assasins creed.


dave


----------



## revol68 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well I've been pretty dissappointed by FIFA 10 (actually I hate it) and Modern Warfare 2 (cos of the gimping of the PC version and the disgracefully short single player campaign complete with god awful 'plot'). Dragon Origins is probably excellent if you like that kind of thing, I played about 10 hrs in and whilst I appreciated it I just couldn't get into the hi fantasy setting.

I'm looking forward to Mass Effect 2 and the new Stalker.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 21, 2009)

MW2, the single player is just above average but online is great!


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 21, 2009)

3 people want assassins creed . Did you play the first game ? It looks great but it was so mind numbingly repetitive I almost stopped playing it before the end and I certainly didn't really enjoy playing for the second half of the game ! Unless they have drastically changed the gameplay for the 2nd one then I reckon its a game well worth avoiding .


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Nov 21, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> 3 people want assassins creed . Did you play the first game ? It looks great but it was so mind numbingly repetitive I almost stopped playing it before the end and I certainly didn't really enjoy playing for the second half of the game ! *Unless they have drastically changed the gameplay for the 2nd one* then I reckon its a game well worth avoiding .



They have and it's getting good reviews and comments from people on here who have played it.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=308609


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> 3 people want assassins creed . Did you play the first game ? It looks great but it was so mind numbingly repetitive I almost stopped playing it before the end and I certainly didn't really enjoy playing for the second half of the game ! Unless they have drastically changed the gameplay for the 2nd one then I reckon its a game well worth avoiding .



Yeah they have sorted it all out for this one.


dave


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 21, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Yeah they have sorted it all out for this one.
> 
> 
> dave



I'm not convinced . I will probably wait until it's really cheap before I get it .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2009)

Although im enjoying MW2 , im playing Borderlands far more so im going for that


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2009)

MW2 or Creed i reckon...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 25, 2009)

Remember that when you've completed Creed thats it, you might as well trade it back in.

MW2 online play will last months if you are into online play.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2009)

Assassin's Creed II

I'm sure Modern Warfare is very good at what it does, but I don't do FPSs, so this is a no-brainer.

FIFA10 is ok, but AC2 is just awesome.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 25, 2009)

Just ordered Creed 2 for £34.50


----------



## al (Nov 27, 2009)

AC2 is an amazing game and almot got my vote, but Arkham Asylum was just too good at making you feel like Batman, and the fighting was far better than AC2. If the next assassin's creed uses the fighting model and some of the tricks of Batman then I think gaming perfection will have been reached...


----------



## Gromit (Nov 27, 2009)

AC II is getting my vote ATM. 

Put a 7 hour stint in last night and didn't want to stop. 

Grr at having to work the next day.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2009)

Just want to vote again for MW2, utterly loving online play!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 28, 2009)

The only 2 I've got are ACII and DA:O, and I've only played the latter so far, so my vote obviously goes to that.

Now, if Mass Effect 2 had been released a week or so ago, well, my answer would doubtless be different.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 28, 2009)

al said:


> AC2 is an amazing game and almot got my vote, but Arkham Asylum was just too good at making you feel like Batman, and the fighting was far better than AC2. If the next assassin's creed uses the fighting model and some of the tricks of Batman then I think gaming perfection will have been reached...



Batman is excellent, I voted for Uncharted, but it was very close between that and Batman.


----------



## yield (Dec 13, 2009)

Time Magazine Top 10 Games 2009


Modern Warfare 2 (Xbox 360, PS3, PC) 
Batman: Arkham Asylum (Xbox 360, PS3, PC) 
DJ Hero (Xbox 360, PS3, Wii) 
Borderlands (Xbox 360, PS3) 
New Super Mario Bros. Wii (Wii) 
Geo-Defense Swarm (iPhone) 
Scribblenauts (DS) 
Halo 3: ODST (Xbox 360) 
Assassin's Creed 2 (Xbox 360, PS3, PC) 
Uncharted 2 (PS3)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting to see an iPhone game on there...


----------

